# Big log



## Mandolin (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a pic of the big Southern Yellow Pine I sawed up a few months back. The butt end of the log was 42 inches through and I got several 20 inch clear board out ofhttp://woodbarter.com/images/attachtypes/image.gif it.[attachment=1117]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice, I like the deck over trailer too! It looks like you have some ramps next to the log for rolling the log up, That's an idea I have been wanting to build.


----------



## JMC (Jan 16, 2012)

Had to run out and check the shed to see if my 8N was still there with the ammo tool box attatched. Nice setup.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought that old trailer for $100. It was an old pulpwood trailer that my neighbor had. My brother, who is probably the best welder in the world, cut the old pulpwood body off and put the uprights on. The ramps came with my Hud-Son sawmill when I bought it.


----------

